#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Apple introduced their newest iOS13 version.

## Bhavya

At the keynote event of the worldwide developers conference on 3rd June 2019, Apple introduced their newest iOS version this operating system named as iOS 13. This new iOS version is more faster and efficient. 

Following are some of the new features in iOS13

1. Improved app update time
2. App launch time is two times faster
3. App download size reduced by 50%
4. New system-wide dark mode option
5. Overhauled the Photos app
6. less obtrusive volume HUD

Here in this below video you can get to know more about the new features in iOS13

----------

